# 1992 cannondale beast of the east rebuild



## joske (Jun 14, 2006)

had this bike starting from summer of 1992
all gears/shifters became busted
but I love the frame to much to put it to retirement
so i decided to do a rebuild for city use
(looking for a new bike to go offroad)

new wheels mavic
new LX/XT group (all parts except SPD)
custom made 1 1/4 quill adaptor (hard to find one in shops)
new easton stem (to replace flexstem)
looks new rides like never before


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Sweet machine. How did you manage to keep it in such good condition all that time?


----------



## joske (Jun 14, 2006)

thankx
euueeh... it just ... happend I guess  
only big issue I had was the headset (also hard to find in 1 1/4 inch)
replaced that 2 years ago after calling every cannondale dealer in belgium to find the headset  

frame, handlebar, barends, seatpost are original '92
all the rest has been replaced over the years.
and just this week the wheels, shifters, gears, breaks

I did do some local XC racing from '90 till 94'
apart from that a lot of training.
but in the late 90ies early 2000 the bike has not been used that much.
i'll keep using it in retirement as bad boy now


----------



## Wick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Very Nice*

Love the Bike!


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice bike and in really good shape too.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Nice*

Love the color and enjoy riding it.

Sigh: one of these days I will learn how to shrink pictures so I can post the 2 I built for my wife and son. They aren't beasts, but same vinatage 3.0 series. I built them with all modern bits (vbrakes, dual control shifters, 9speed wheelsets). Made my wife's a homemade bad boy (bad girl in this case) since it sees nothing but paved suburban bike paths. I can finally hit the trails and not feel bad about leaving the kids behind.

I used to be able to post pics easily with my old camera. The resolution was low enough I didn't have to shrink the images.


----------



## joske (Jun 14, 2006)

removed (see below)


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

joske said:


> @dh1 :
> 
> I didn't know there was an automatic spam bot on this forum spewing out jibberish
> from what I can make out you are wrong on all accounts
> ...


Let me re-phrase my initial reply to your post:
Nice bike, I love the color. Enjoy riding it.:thumbsup:

Just forget about the rest of my previous post where I related the building of my family's bikes to yours and admitted that I haven't figured out how to reduce the size of my digital shots. I was referring to my own ability to post pictures, not yours. Perhaps you read my post with an accent that wasn't intended


----------



## joske (Jun 14, 2006)

oeps... sorry about that :blush: 
my mistake
i assumed you where referring to me and the first part was just cinicaly intented
i have some nasty experiences with unfriendly people on forums, so that's why i may have jumped to conclusion a bit to fast here

sorry man, really:madman: 

i would like to see your rebuilds
i guess i'll just remove my reply because it's rather pointless now


----------



## Ol' Dirty Cacher (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats awesome, man.
I just recently aquired an old 16" m200 of the exzact same color.
I want to rebuild it for my wife.
Hopefully it will come out as sweet looking as yours.


----------

